# great help on breeding



## Trillion (May 10, 2004)

Ok, dont get me wrong Nike did a great job on hooking up how to breed your ps, but he for got to mention, what to do in a smaller size tank.
Say like if u have a 75 or 40 long or some thing like that, ps will breed in a less size tank than a 100 gallon and the off spring will survive
its like all the monitors have a piece of the profit sharing in the aquarium business, and r trying to get people on here to go out and buy 100 plus gallon tanks if they wanna breed ps.
I think if they do a article on breeding it should be for people of all size tanks, not just 100 plus.
ok Thank u







Now if i could get some info on how to induce 6 rbp to breed in a 75 long i would soo appreciate it!
Thanks ahead of time!


----------



## Trillion (May 10, 2004)

Was it Somethin I Said or what?


----------



## Trillion (May 10, 2004)

Was it some thing i said or what?


----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

ok you can drop the boxing gloves ------>







first of all breeders are lovers not fighters







.


> Ok, dont get me wrong Nike did a great job on hooking up how to breed your ps, but he for got to mention, what to do in a smaller size tank.


by using a big tank such as, 100 gal plus you can have a alot less stress on the female/male p's during breeding times. Does this mean you have too! nope it's just if you have a large shoal and you do not want them to go through alot of fighting while breeding takes place and the length of time that the male spends with the fertile eggs will be alot better if he doesn't have to spin in the middle of a 50 gal tank becoming a problem to the rest of the shoal.



> its like all the monitors have a piece of the profit sharing in the aquarium business, and r trying to get people on here to go out and buy 100 plus gallon tanks if they wanna breed ps.


great idea!! will look into this











> Now if i could get some info on how to induce 6 rbp to breed in a 75 long i would SO appreciate it!
> Thanks ahead of time!





> Aug 7 2004, 07:57 PM
> 
> Obsessed
> 
> ...


----------



## Trillion (May 10, 2004)

> great idea!! will look into this
> 
> lol, ur silly
> Ur also right holly wood did already answer it in another thread i was just looking for some more ideas and ways to in duce breeding.
> Thanks any way i guess, and im sorry some times i can be an [email protected]$ hole.


----------



## pinchy (Jun 3, 2004)

do you have any trouble keeping the 6 reds in your 75gal. Do they fight a lot


----------



## Serygo (May 17, 2004)

please take this to pm.


----------



## Trillion (May 10, 2004)

No they didnt really start fighting alot til i started simulating the dry season!


----------

